# PCI SCSI Bus Controller driver missing Code28



## aeolia (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi there
I've reinstalled Win98 and have these two DLL, driver problems at the moment.

PCI SCSI Bus Controller error in the Device Manager shows a yellow exclamation mark. Asks for driver to be installed in Properties. Yet Driver tab says no driver needed? Huh?

Also getting this error message when I try to read the video install file on the Iomega 12x10x32 Zip CD writer that is in my system.
"Required DLL MSDXM.OCX missing"
The CD player works, but not on this video file, and also won't burn.
The burning happens, it gets data onto the CD but it has errors and won't read. Shows as empty.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall from the device manager and reboot and let windows reinstall
code 28 usually means it has not installed properly


----------



## volpe (Jul 20, 2007)

haha! my grandme either had this idea 

where can i get a driver


----------

